# oklahoma joe's add on side fire box?



## jsmokedaddy (Oct 7, 2012)

I just picked up an Oklahoma Joe's bbq from a friend it doesnt have a side fire box but it appears that one could be added on quite easily. My question is where could I purchase a side fire box for an Oklahoma Joe's. It is a smaller set up and doesnt have a model name just a serial number on the label


----------



## mossymo (Oct 7, 2012)

Could make your own from a 20 or 30 lb. retired propane tank or purchase a side firebox for a Char-Griller Smoking Pro from just about any hardware store like a Menard's, Home Depot, LOWES, etc. Here is one you can order at a pretty reasonable price - http://homegardenoutdoors.com/product/250_Char-Griller-2424-Side-Fire-Box-Fits-2121-2123-2137.html


----------



## genek (Oct 7, 2012)

If what you have is the char broil Oklahoma Joe longhorn check out this link:

http://www.charbroil.com/oklahoma-joe-s-longhorn-offset-smoker.html

GeneK


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 8, 2012)

jsmokedaddy said:


> I just picked up an Oklahoma Joe's bbq from a friend it doesnt have a side fire box but it appears that one could be added on quite easily. My question is where could I purchase a side fire box for an Oklahoma Joe's. It is a smaller set up and doesnt have a model name just a serial number on the label










  to SMF!!! I just want to let you know I moved your thread into our "Charcoal Smokers" forum, I think you will get a lot better exposure to your question over here. "Roll Call" is pretty much just to introduce yourself to everybody here at SMF. So when you get a minute please come back to "Roll Call" and tell us a little about yourself so we can give you a warm SMF welcome! Also would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, we like to know where everyone is at when we talk to you and it helps when giving advice too, Thanks!


----------

